# Report e le pillole della vergogna: ispezioni al ministero della pubblica istruzione



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

*Report e le pillole della vergogna: ispezioni al ministero della pubblica istruzione*

Dopo la puntata di *Report* dal titolo "La banca degli amici" (*Video Report la banca degli amici* Report LA BANCA DEGLI AMICI ) andata in onda domenica scorsa su *Rai 3*, il Ministro Profumo ha inviato al *Miur* degli ispettori che stanno lavorando per acquisire le documentazioni. Gli insegnanti e i maestri elementari sono pronti ad indire una *class action* contro il 
*ministero della pubblica istruzione* in relazione alle modalità di impiego dei fondi ministeriali. 

Ci si chiede per quale motivo, mentre le scuole non hanno la *carta igienica,* il ministro abbia deciso di spendere *730 mila euro* per le *pillole del sapere* e per i format di *Interattiva Media*, società che fa capo ad Ilaria Sbressa, consorte di Andrea Ambrogetti responsabile delle relazioni istituzionali di *Mediaset *e presidente di Dgtvi.
Il ministero ha acquistato 12 pillole e 7 format. Il costo di ogni *pillola* (ovvero un *filmato grafico* della durata di 3 minuti) si aggirava intorno ai *40.000 euro*


----------



## tamba84 (20 Novembre 2012)

nonostante le ultime 2 uscite di profumo,sopratutto quella delle 18-36 ore,per ora dicono voci vicine al miur che stà lavorando molto!

ma cosa si intende per filmato grafico?io cosa siano queste pillole del sapere non l' ho capito!


----------

